# Ride to Irvine Fall Oct 11, 2015



## Animorpher13 (Sep 30, 2015)

I know this is a long shot, but is there anyone going to this competition that would be able to give a ride either to or there from Los Angeles? My parents would be glad to go one direction to reciprocate. Thanks!


----------



## peedoo72 (Oct 9, 2015)

I might be able to. PM me your adress


----------



## Animorpher13 (Oct 9, 2015)

Nevermind.Turns out I forgot to register and registration closed so their isn't much point (FML). Aw well, hope everyone else going has fun!


----------



## Shane724 (Oct 9, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> Nevermind.Turns out I forgot to register and registration closed so their isn't much point (FML). Aw well, hope everyone else going has fun!



There is at the door registration still...


----------

